# Getting your malty to be more of a 2 person pet?



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie is 100% mine, or should I say I am his? I think the later is more accurate. I am trying to get Louie to be more affectionate to my SO and not be such a daddy's boy. If he can see me outside he will whine until my SO picks him up and carries him outside. There are times I am outside doing something that he shouldn't be around like if I am spray painting something. Of course when I do this I am either outside the garage or real close to where the garage door would be if closed. He can easily see me and there is no where I can hide and do this while still getting plenty of fresh air and air movement so I am not breathing a lot of fumes. 

So far I have stopped giving him treats and I have her give him treats instead. Still he only wants to play with me and be by me. She pets him, talks to him, gives him treats and picks him up and carries him with no problem but is very obvious that he prefers me. When I am gone and its just her with him he is fine. If he can see me that all changes and he wants to be by me and will cry until she carries him outside by me. If she isn't home and the back window is open he will watch me by the screen and as long as I am talking to him he doesn't make a sound. The crying only happens when she is inside with him as he knows she will bring him outside. 

The funny thing is I am the one that does all the things he doesn't like. I give him baths and brush out his tangles. I am also the person that opens his mouth and examines his teeth and regularly inspect every inch of him, and I mean every inch. I check his anal glands (so far no problem :aktion033 and check over his skin looking for anything from fleas, cuts/scratches, skin color, coat condition, eyes, ears and paws. If he had even a small freckle I would know it. 

So what tricks did you use to help get them to be more of a two person malty? _ don't get me wrong, I enjoy being his first pick :chili: but I'd like him to get closer with her too so she doesn't feel like he is only mine, I want her to feel more like he is ours. (well, we are his would be more accurate)


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

That's up to the pup I think. My fur kids have always been mommies kids. Even though I do the nasties, bath, vet, etc. daddy always has better cookies, and they are ok with him, they just prefer me. I like it!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> That's up to the pup I think. My fur kids have always been mommies kids. Even though I do the nasties, bath, vet, etc. daddy always has better cookies, and they are ok with him, they just prefer me. I like it!


Don't get me wrong, I'd be bummed if he preferred her over me, I'm just trying to think of ways to get him to like her a little more than he does now. He is fine with her, even prefers to sit in "her spot" on the couch and in bed he sleeps right between our feet. Once she wakes up Louie takes over her pillow right by my face and doesn't move from the bed all night long until I wake up. My SO gets up about 3 hours earlier than I do and Louie never once leaves the bed to be with her, be let out, or get a treat/food. Even when I wake up he doesn't budge until my feet hit the floor.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That is so cute actually. Cici is the same with me, I think she has a little separation anxiety. She loves her daddy because she can play rough with him and he always brings her yummy stuff from the pet store, but as soon as I get up and go to the restroom or anywhere, she goes after me and waits at the door no matter how long it takes. 
I think your fluff just needs more time with her, he might not be totally attached to her as she is to you, but maybe feel less anxiety when you are gone. Im no expert, but maybe they could have some bonding activities? Like just them two going out for a day, or a weekend, at the park, beach, or just anywhere bonding and doing fun stuff . I know when we went out of the country my sister left her yorkie with the neighbor for three weeks, and he got so attached to him! When we got back he just went to greet my sister and then ran to the neighbor's house. After a few days with my sister he was back to being a momma's boy . 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gosh, I'm open to tips myself! I have my family and friends feed Zooey treats, walk her, babysit her, play with her, etc. But she STRONGLY prefers me to anyone. It's a little unhealthy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the same problem. I can't even leave the room without Zoe at my feet. Even with my DH she needs to know I am still in the house. I don't think its healthy either but I don't think there is much you can do. I know that the person who does the feeding, bathing, walking, etc. is usually the one they attach to the most.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Many of the Maltese on this forum seem to have a strong preference for one person. I got my second Maltese because Tiffany, who was a birthday present from my husband to me, greatly favored hubby. Dolly (at the Bridge) preferred me. A year after she passed away I got Cozette, who totally is attached to me. Pippa is an equal-opportunity love-bug to anyone in the family, but does like to be by me the most.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky prefers my husband, after some nudging from us and Tucker is all about me-which I love. I started having my husband take over some care duties, and well, both of them like to hang out on the couch so it kinda worked out  I don't necissarily think you should get a second one-unless you want to that is, but has she tried doing a bit of training with him?

Simple things like teaching them to sit, give a paw, lay down, or even to take over a feeding a day can help. Food is kinda the way to my boys hearts I think..so treating when we train helps too


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I live with my Mom and Jasmine totally stays by my side; however, when we are sitting together she sits by my mom. My mom and I give Jasmine baths and we both (mostly) take her to the vet, but Jasmine stays with me a lot more then with my mom. Sometimes I feel like I am a big sister and my mom is well mom. Oh Well! I love it when Jasmine is with me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sigh. MiMi seems to prefer anyone else. The mailman. A woman walking down the street. A ten year old girl she never saw before in her life. Maybe she just takes me for granted. I am complaining, but the truth is I conditioned her to love everyone when she was very young. When we met a young lady on the street who would oooh and aaah over the pretty puppy, I would hand MiMi over to her to hold.

Louie's early conditioning might have been quite different. Or it may be a difference in personality. One never knows about "nature or nurture." 

Generally, it is recommended that number two on his list be the only one to feed him. I don't know if that works or not, it is just what I have read. Oddly enough, doing the care, even if it is somewhat unpleasant, seems to make our little pooches trust and depend on us even more.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is a bit of a trader LOL! She loves me until my DH is waking up for work ~ then she's all Daddy. During the day she's a Mommy's girl again. But come 4 p.m. she gets WILD searching the windows, barking and looking for her Daddy, this can go on for hours since DH's office hours vary a bit. So, it will not stop until he arrives and gives her a bit of attention. If DH is holding her, she will actually turn her head away from me! If I'm holding she reaches for her Daddy. Brat, but I love her.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I do most of his care and she is the only one that gives him treats. I gave him treats at first but now I have her do it along with some "give me paw" and "sit" So I do have her working with him for some training and interaction. I handle all discipline, not that its been needed much and mainly conists of me saying his name in a low tone to let him know I don't approve.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine all prefer me, and that's FINE with me!!


----------

